# Property Datei



## schlaubie (25. Aug 2005)

Hallo leute wo muessen beim tomcat die Property-Dateien liegen?
Bzw. in welches File trage ich den Pfad zu diesen Dateien ein und Wie?

Wie macht ihr es?

Besten Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## daLenz (25. Aug 2005)

hi, die properties muss im classpath angegeben werden...am besten in das WEB-INF/classes, denn dieses verzeichniss ist ja immer im classpath aufgenommen...

welches file kommt darauf an, was für eine technologie/framework du einsetzt???


----------



## schlaubie (25. Aug 2005)

Nur damit ich dich richtig verstehe! Die Property Datei z.B. 
Prop.txt einfach mit in die Datei .classPath eintragen? 
z.b so <classpathentry kind="lib" path="C:/Daten/Eclipse/eclipse/workspace/prop.txt"


----------



## daLenz (25. Aug 2005)

?? die properties dateien sollten auf .properties enden...ja, genau, einfach in den classpath aufnehmen, aber wie gesagt, ist es üblicher, sie im web-inf/classes ordner abzulegen...dann musst du auch keinen weiteren eintrag im classpath machen...


----------



## schlaubie (25. Aug 2005)

Ich habe die Datei in web-inf/classes abgelegt aber er findet sie trotzdem nicht! Obwohl er die Klassen findet! 
Wenn ich die Propertys im Classpath mit einbinde wie muss den dann das Kind= heißen lib oder var oder ...!
Wahrscheinlich lib oder?


----------



## daLenz (25. Aug 2005)

um die datei einzubinden musst du noch z.B. unter struts in der struts-config.xml einen eintrag machen:


```
<message-resources parameter="resources.ApplicationResources"/>
```

(wenn die datei unter web-inf/resources liegt)

greetz


----------



## schlaubie (25. Aug 2005)

Ok alles klar werds mal testen!


----------

